# BDBH's FIRST ANNUAL ADOPTERS PICNIC-PICTURE HEAVY



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

BDBH held its first Annual Adopters Picnic on Sunday, August 9 at a local park!

BDBH founding core group volunteers, Kristin and Lindsay, organized a wonderful day for all and Tim, Bob and Michael, made it all come together with a big group effort.

We had 35 of our first year (105) adopted dogs and their families attend! More were supposed to attend, but the weather that day kept some away, as we had a major thunderstorm hit in the middle of the picnic. Never dull









I was/am extremely proud of all the families. Every single dog that attended, and most stayed for several hours, was very social and well behaved. We had about 100 people attend (adults and children) and we had over 50 dogs in total and not one incident of anyone being a stinker doodle - my "official" term for misbehaving









Now to the fun part, the pictures (note: not all our rescue dogs are GSDs, but interestingly the majority who attended the picnic were ):

<u>Set-up:</u>










Chinese Auction Sponsor Board:










Yummy Cake:



















We had an Agility Course!









We had a Bouncy House for the kids (great idea!!):










_______________________________________________________
Kayla fka Ursa, who flew up with Samantha from GA, thank you Peter and Molly! (BDBH's first 2 official dogs). Samantha and her family were out of town this part weekend 


















Sherman from TN, Haley nka Caley from GA and Levi from GA
(all 3 transported together, along with Abby, below!!)










Sherman









Caley fka Haley









Jamie nka Madison from TN









Baron from KY and Abby from SC - adopted together!!
















Baron (treated from HW!)









Beautiful, sweet Emma from TN









Kohl from NC (treated for HW!)









Charlie fka Anthony from KY:


















Kohl and Charlie playing in pond (they would have stayed in all day!)

















Leah from our local HS 









Ceasar from PA, Leah from Rochester and Sophia from GA: 









More of handsome Ceasar:

















More of Sophia:

























Sophia's brother Rocco from GA!!

































Nellie from TN greeting Sophia!









Raney from TN:









Dino from TN with his family:

















Gracie from Bowling Green, KY









Kevlar from FL (anyone remember the Mega-E Pup? - WOW), with his big brother AJ from KY and BDBH's friend, Drux (not a rescue dog)!









Another of Kevlar and AJ:









Van from Ohio with his Mom and rescue sister Chloe and then walking with moi, yes I gave him back! Love this boy!!

























Butch (from our litter of living in car boxer mix pups) saying hello to Emma:









Cora - Butch's sister:











Lena from Spaulding County GA:



































Max, an owner surrender who had terrible allergies - now look at him!









Gideon from our local HS, Sampson from WV, parvo survivor:









Gideon:









Brady fka Brody/Cody from NC (treated for HW!):










Lindsay and I wanted to share a note we received today from Brady's parents (Lindsay and Tim were Brady's foster parents through heartworm treatment)!:

"I hope you will share this with all the other wonderful volunteers who make this organization so very special. Brady, Richard and I had a great time at the picnic. It has been quite a while since I have been to such a heartwarming event. Seeing all these dogs who have become special companions to their new families and the families who care enough to share their home with them is simply touching!! All the dogs were so incredibly accepting of one another--no fights, no problems--surely a lesson for us all!! So, thanks for a great afternoon, for a wonderful dog and for all the love that you put into BDBH--very well named by the way!!
Regards, 
Deb, Richard and Brady"


Enjoy:


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, that is so AWESOME!!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

What a wonderful thing to do!! The whole thought and all the pics brought tears to my eyes to see so many saved and knowing there have been so very many more~ and for them all to get along so well!! Bravo!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

yes I have to agree!
looks like an awesome time and all of the dogs were stunning


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow Darcy - you guys know how to throw a party! So many details that you thought of - the jumping thing for the kids was adorable. And I hope there was beer in that Budweiser trailer! 

I made it through the first couple of pictures without any tears, but when I realized how many lives had been saved, how sick so many of them had been and what unbelievable lives they have now, well...I still have goose bumps and it very hard for me to write this without tears in my eyes.

We are all SO proud of your organization. You all have worked so hard and done a tremendous job. I am sure it was a day of much fun and many tears of joy!


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Your organization and people like you make this world a better place to live. Seeing is believing how things work with adopted dogs and people that care...... I know the work is hard, but, the rewards are priceless. God Bless!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow...what a beautiful event.......so many I remember...so many lives truly changed! Thank you so much BDBH!!

(especially near and dear to my heart is Cesare...can't wait to show these pics to all who love him here...he just looks so happy......as do all the dogs)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

look at that happy Cesare!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey Jax...doesn't that make you so happy!! (I know he has a special place in your heart...having overnighted with you







)


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

WOW Darcy, what an event. Glad to see f/k/a Cody/Brody there with his new family. Hope Greta will be there next year!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Wow what a nice group of dogs that were saved.

Hint Hint, I didn't see any pictures of the Princess Warrior recently.

Val


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow! A year already huh? It looks like everyone had a great time. I'm sure it felt great to see all the dogs (and people again). I'm so very proud of you Darcy, as well as the others in your group!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

What an event! I loved the pictures. You can tell they're a group of very happy dogs. Was nice to see Van and his cute lil forehead wrinkles and Mr. Rocco as well.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

on a year of hard hard work and many dogs saved and living such beautiful lives.!!

How awesome to have an event like this just a year in...great work! Looks like a fantastic party...wow









The dogs are all gorgeous


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

What an awesome bunch of pics!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

WOW!!! That is SO cool to see so many familiar doggy faces looking so happy!







Great job BDBH!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: myamomHey Jax...doesn't that make you so happy!! (I know he has a special place in your heart...having overnighted with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cried...I'm turning into such a sucker!!


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

Great pics Darcy!!


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures Darcy - Mike and I WILL be there next time (we hope). I would have passed up the wedding we had to go to for this if I could have! Look at all of those gorgeous, happy puppers.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank you all for the kind words and support! We are trying!

Days such as Sunday are what we all look forward to.

Kris - nope, no Budweiser - alcohol free event









Val - I will update Kyah aka Princess Warrior's thread tonight, with a few new pictures - she is doing very well and we are getting ready to move to her Stage II Prosthetic.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

It was a great event and great time.

myamom-Cesare is such a great dog and we were very excited to see him as well. He is the king of the castle in his new home and he even rememered me (foster mom). Thank you again for helping him find his forever home.

Can't wait until next years picnic!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Great pictures! Looks like everyone had a blast!


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

I really enjoyed all these pics! Thanks for posting them!

In the second picture under "Charlie fka Anthony from KY" who is the gorgeous dog looking in from the left of the pic?

-Jackie


----------



## gsdinms (Jun 25, 2008)

Great to see pictures of adpoted dogs and the families who love 'em.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Ghostwolf
> In the second picture under "Charlie fka Anthony from KY" who is the gorgeous dog looking in from the left of the pic?
> 
> -Jackie


Jackie - that is my former foster boy Gideon.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Wow! What a great thing to do and what a turn out, too! Good job!
Sheilah


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

what a fantastic group of GSD's! looks like a fun event, very nice


----------



## jtweintz (Aug 12, 2009)

What a terrific event and celebration for the GSD's that got adopted.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

SOOO much LOVE and so many good people in one place!!My next dog will be a rescue just like the one I have.Since your in my backyard maybe it will be from you BUT maybe in 10 yrs when my 7YO rescue passes.OR maybe longer knock wood!A BIG thumbs up to great people and dogs showing how it should be done!!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

OMG how wonderful, I am so sad that we missed this Sonny would have had a blast!! I am planning on the 2nd annual.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

GREAT WORK!!! All those dogs safe and loved!!!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

WOW!!!! I am almost speechless (and for those that know me, that is saying a lot).

It really puts things into perspective seeing all of them in one place. I can not believe how many of these dogs came out of TN. 

Darcy I would like to share these pictures with Karen Lively and the staff at Young Williams Animal Shelter here in Knoxville. Especially the pictures with Sherman, seeing as he came from that shelter. 

Most of you don't know this, because these dogs were never listed in the urgent section, but BDBH has saved 5 GSDs from the Knoxville shelter and worked with another GSD rescue here in TN to help with a 6th GSD, all in just the last 4 months. I will always be greatful to all of the BDBH volunteers for everything they do. 

I can not say it enough THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------

